# February Photo Competition - NOW CLOSED



## GrahamB (Jan 19, 2010)

This is my 50th post so I hope it qualifies
Date taken 28 Jan 2011
Location Bells Creek Caloundra QLD
Hi-res images available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have images reproduced: Yes


----------



## GrahamB (Jan 19, 2010)

Date photo taken: 31/01/2011
Location of photo: Caloundra QLD From yak on Bribie side of passage near the blue hole
Hi-res images available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have images reproduced: Yes


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Date photo taken: 20/02/2011
Location of photo: Towra Point (Botany Bay) NSW 
Hi-res images available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have images reproduced: Yes









cheers,
Cid


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Lake Barrington Tas
22/02/11
Available in 5mp.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Mersey river Tas
20/02/11
Available in 8mp


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Taken on the weekend.

Location: Glenlyon Dam, QLD
Date: 19 Feb 2011
Hi-res images available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have images reproduced: Yes


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Check out the wake from the lure!

Date photo taken: 14/02/2011
Location of photo: Upper Noosa River QLD
Hi-res images available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have images reproduced: Yes


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Date photo taken: 14/02/2011
Location of photo: Upper Noosa River QLD
Hi-res images available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have images reproduced: Yes


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Date photo taken: 14/02/2011
Location of photo: Upper Noosa River QLD
Hi-res images available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have images reproduced: Yes


----------



## jondogg (Sep 2, 2010)

Date taken: 26 Feb 2011
Location: Clontarf, QLD. Looking towards Woody Point from the Ted Smout Bridge.
Hi-res images available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have images reproduced: Yes


----------



## jondogg (Sep 2, 2010)

Date taken: 26 Feb 2011
Location: Clontarf, QLD. View of Ted Smout Bridge
Hi-res images available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have images reproduced: Yes


----------



## Stoffeltoo (Oct 4, 2010)

Photo taken on 5 February 2011
Location: Round the Island Race, Vaal Dam, South Africa
Camera: Nokia Cell Phone 3.2MP
Yak fly past taken from my Kayak while sailing
Agree to have the photo reproduced - Yes


----------



## OnTheWater (Jun 21, 2010)

Date photo taken: 26/02/2011
Location of photo: Roseville, NSW 
Hi-res images available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have images reproduced: Yes


----------



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

Date photo taken: 27/02/2011
Location of photo: Near Rose Bay Sydney NSW
Hi-res images available (5 MP): Yes
Agree to have images reproduced: Yes


----------



## DAC (Aug 29, 2008)

CID 1
CanuckChubbs 2
OnTheWater 3

Good luck fellas
DACdave


----------

